# australianburls.com ?



## Jim Beam (Apr 13, 2016)

Has anybody done business with this guy? He seems to have a huge amount of huge burls, but his web site is near impossible to figure out. Actually, after 30 minutes I've kind of figured it out, but it's pretty archaic.

Just wondering if any WoodBarterers have bought from him.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 13, 2016)

Never bought from him that I rcall but like Doc said in a similar thread last week the guy is fantastic turner. He updates his website only a time or two a year that I have ever noticed, and his prices seem on the high end IMO. 

I never heard anyhing bad about his trustworthiness though. Should be a safe source to buy from. Like you say if you can figure out his site.


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 13, 2016)

I purchased from him, but it has been maybe 2 years ago. Didn't buy off the site but went to his house. I didn't come away with a lot, because it's pricey as @Kevin says. He turns miniatures with tools he has made. Pretty dang impressive. Retired Naval officer.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 13, 2016)

@Gixxerjoe04 has bought from them.

His facebook page is pretty active


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Apr 13, 2016)

I bought from him awhile back, his website seemed to be updated for what I was looking for, it's just not the fanciest of websites. I emailed him and gave him the sizes and prices I was looking for and what kind I was wanting and he found ones that fit the bill. There's also bad dog burls that sells exotic burls, just bought cutoffs from him but both weren't bad to deal with and got quality stuff. Of course it's expensive, it is burl and it does come from the other side of the planet haha.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Apr 13, 2016)

Bought some cutoffs and a small cap from him a couple months a ago. Happy with the quality and he responds promptly. Is expensive, but not as much as prices I've seen on ebay. His Facebook says he'll be at SWAT 2016. There is also west penn hardwood which has burls listed under their clearance section, but never bought from em.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 13, 2016)

I've dealt with Jim at Australianburls... He's a heck of a turner, and the burl I bought was just as advertised. It's not cheap, but I have no complaints about his product or service.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 14, 2016)

Also done business with Jim and very satisfied. I usually pick up a couple pieces when I run into him at symposiums. He's also been my go to source for killer banksia pods.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve Smith (Apr 14, 2016)

never bought from him, but have been tempted. beautiful stuff. Someday I'll have to try a horistes burl.


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies. I emailed him last night and he responded right away.

I agree with the replies - his prices are on the high end, and he is a very skilled turner.


----------

